# Finding a secure field to run a doggy day care



## All4pets

I've been running a dog walking business for 4 years and I am currently studying for a degree in canine behaviour and training. I am currently fully booked Monday - Friday with dog walks and wanting to expand into a doggy day care and hire a couple of people. I was wondering what is the best way to find 2-3 acres of land to rent and have permission to run a doggy day care on there?

I have been searching online and have put flyers in the local post offices in the surrounding villages. I am based in Cambridge and looking for land within a 10mile radious of Cambridge. 

Any advice will be very much appreciated.
Many thanks


----------



## BoredomBusters

Drive around and when you see a suitable field, knock on doors to find out who owns it. Expect to be told No a few times.

It took me 18 months to find mine, although only the last 6 months was I putting in serious time into the search.


----------



## Crystal Palace Doggie Day

Hi,

I had the same problem and ended up choosing a premises over land. 

Some feedback ive had from owners that use my services, that have previously used a Doggie Day Care with fields, where how dirty and muddy they would come home every Day during our winter and wet months. Although Dogs will be Dogs, this can be a big problem for owners and you must get land with a building with sufficient electrics and heating and space. Your local council will not license you for a Day Care if you cannot provide shelter for the Dogs, heat and feeding areas.

Pods/ huts were going to cost me approx 10k to put on a plot of land with the plumbing and other works as you need running water too, so its sometimes much better to go for a commercial premises over land, unless you are buying or have land with a building on already.

Hope that helps x


----------



## Kir1

Hi guys, I am having the same issue. After working in a dog rescue and completing numerous courses I have decided working with dogs will be perfect. I have been hunting for fields in the midlands area now for several months but to no avail. Also I am slightly unsure as to what licences, council involvement is required for when i do eventually find the right land. can some one please help.


----------



## labradrk

It surely makes more sense from a practical perspective to get a property with a bit of land rather than just land that is lacking in any facilities? one of the dog day cares near me is run from the persons property and they have a decent sized garden that is astroturfed, which solves the mud issue. The dogs are then taken for a long walk at least once a day. They also have access to the property inside if they want to chill.

As another member quite rightly mentioned, in winter even just a couple of dogs are going to very quickly turn up a field and make it into a mud bath. Possibly to the point where the field is actually eventually rendered unusable, depending on how many dogs are using it daily the the size of the area. So although it's a nice idea on paper, in practical terms it really doesn't work.


----------



## BoredomBusters

The one near me just carries on - on mud!


----------



## All4pets

Thank you for all your ideas. What will be the best way to try find 
a property with a bit of land. Like a wearhouse or a barn conversion?


----------



## Rhea89

Crystal Palace Doggie Day said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had the same problem and ended up choosing a premises over land.
> 
> Some feedback ive had from owners that use my services, that have previously used a Doggie Day Care with fields, where how dirty and muddy they would come home every Day during our winter and wet months. Although Dogs will be Dogs, this can be a big problem for owners and you must get land with a building with sufficient electrics and heating and space. Your local council will not license you for a Day Care if you cannot provide shelter for the Dogs, heat and feeding areas.
> 
> Pods/ huts were going to cost me approx 10k to put on a plot of land with the plumbing and other works as you need running water too, so its sometimes much better to go for a commercial premises over land, unless you are buying or have land with a building on already.
> 
> Hope that helps x


Hi do you have any idea who or where I can rent a premises for doggie daycare? Se are or close to? 
Thank you.


----------



## Rhea89

All4pets said:


> Thank you for all your ideas. What will be the best way to try find
> a property with a bit of land. Like a wearhouse or a barn conversion?


Hi, 
Did you have any luck with this? Im looking for the same and could really use some help with finding land or a premises.
Thank you


----------



## Lurcherlad

Rhea89 said:


> Hi,
> Did you have any luck with this? Im looking for the same and could really use some help with finding land or a premises.
> Thank you


All the posters on this thread left the forum years ago.


----------

